# hog happnin



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 30, 2009)

Go get them guys.  Good luck to all.


----------



## Finney (Nov 1, 2009)

I'll be there.  Looks to be a great turnout.  Over 70 teams so far.

Big E, you doing the prize for the sauce competition?


----------



## Larry D. (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.hoghappnin.com/winnerscircle.htm

Congratulations to Screamin' Nite Hog for reserve GC.

Good job, Charlie!


----------



## Jack W. (Nov 10, 2009)

WhooooHoooo!

Way to go Charlie.  Very nice!   

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Nov 10, 2009)

Charlie and Jo really did it in Shelby.  The field there was tough and they did what they needed to do.

Congrats Charlie and Jo!  What a way to finish your season!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 11, 2009)

BTW, Finney finished 16th!!  AWESOME!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 12, 2009)

Congrats to Charlie and Finney and HOSS for the 3rd place.


----------

